# Brit moving to SA looking for VISA advice



## timhulse (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this site so apologise if there are already a thousand threads addressing the same issue.

I am a British citizen that has been married to a South African for over 4 years. We got married in the UK and now plan to move to SA in May 2011. I am finding the visa information very vague on the South African websites and am unsure of the best way to get a work visa. Ideally I want to get the visa while still in the UK so that I can look for work as soon as we relocate. It sems that I can do this by getting a Temporary Residence Visa but I want to check whether I will need a job offer before applying??

Any advice on this would be great.

Thanks 

Tim


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

But if you are married to a South African with a S.A passport then you can just get the Spousal Permit .... See here South Africa Spousal Permit > Spouse Visa


----------

